# What performance drinks do people use during a ride?



## GmanUK65 (16 Jul 2013)

Just wondering what performance drinks people use during a ride and any reasons (if you have any) on why you use them.
Myself I use High5 4:1 Energy Source. The reason I use this is because I have read a cycling nutrition book (I have mentioned this book in another thread in this forum) and it states in there that it has been scientifically proven that drinking a solution with 4 parts carb to 1 part protein is beneficial not only in energy production but also in muscle repairing during a hard ride. I have used this for a couple of years now and rarely suffer from aching legs after a ride.


----------



## siadwell (16 Jul 2013)

I tried this and didn't get on with the rather think consistency so stick to the standard High5 Energy Source.
In this month's Cycling Plus there's a (fairly superficial) review of energy drinks and High5 Energy Source and Torq came out well.


----------



## T.M.H.N.E.T (16 Jul 2013)

siadwell said:


> I tried this and didn't get on with the rather think consistency so stick to the standard High5 Energy Source.
> In this month's Cycling Plus there's a (fairly superficial) review of energy drinks and High5 Energy Source and Torq came out well.


Torq's an interesting one. Never tried it but just had a look at pricing compared to High5. I guess they're playing on the natural thing as comparatively - both sizes of tub/drum are noticably dearer.

ie: Torq 500g RRP £13.99 | High5 - 1kg RRP £16.49
Torq 1.5kg RRP £27.99 | High5 - 2.2kg RRP £29.99


ps: summer fruits High5 is lovely! Had a 1kg drum arrive this morning. Too happy to see the bottom of the 2.2kg orange drum I bought a year ago!


----------



## HLaB (16 Jul 2013)

If it works for you Gman thats fine but I don't believe from my experience there's much difference in products, keeping hydrated and and replacing salts seems more important to me than any scientific study (perhaps sponsored by the suppliers). I think I'm using Zipvit in one bottle and diluted juice in the other topped up with salt, and in the past I've had high 5, torq, homemade and a few others, there's not much difference IMO.


----------



## Rob3rt (16 Jul 2013)

Ribena


----------



## Sittingduck (16 Jul 2013)

I use orange or lemon squash and add a pinch of salt to it - seems to work ok


----------



## Ningishzidda (16 Jul 2013)

Rob3rt said:


> Ribena


 Ribena in water with Sodium bicarbonate and glucose powder.


----------



## GmanUK65 (16 Jul 2013)

Ive noticed a lot of people add salt to their drinks; I take it this is to replenish the salt lost through sweating. I dont know how much is the recommended amount to add (there is 0.4g in the drink I mentioned I use). Does anyone if this is enough or should I add a little more?


----------



## PK99 (17 Jul 2013)

GmanUK65 said:


> Ive noticed a lot of people add salt to their drinks; I take it this is to replenish the *salt lost through sweating*. I dont know how much is the recommended amount to add (there is 0.4g in the drink I mentioned I use). Does anyone if this is enough or should I add a little more?


 

problem is not "salt loss" but "salts loss" ie not just sodium chloride. adding salt only does part of the job.

I found switching from "squash and a pinch of salt" to a 0 calorie isotonic worked better - on most rides i don't need the extra calories from a sports energy drink as cafe and lunch stops deal with that, and an emergency bonk ration in my pocket deals with any late ride problems.


----------



## Nigel-YZ1 (17 Jul 2013)

Sittingduck said:


> I use orange or lemon squash and add a pinch of salt to it - seems to work ok


 

+1

Was given the 'pinch of salt' tip by an ex-army fitness fanatic I used to ride with. He's 58 and still running at 4am every morning so it's done him no harm


----------



## Globalti (18 Jul 2013)

Plain maltodextrin bought from Myprotein.


----------



## MickeyBlueEyes (20 Jul 2013)

Globalti said:


> Plain maltodextrin bought from Myprotein.


 
+1, also with a smidgen of fructose from the same supplier, makes it a bit sweeter.


----------



## y2blade (20 Jul 2013)

Erm,,,Water.

Am I doing it wrong?


----------



## oldfatfool (20 Jul 2013)

MickeyBlueEyes said:


> +1, also with a smidgen of fructose from the same supplier, makes it a bit sweeter.


+1 but also with a scoop of Whey Protein from same supplier, oh and a High5 zero tab to turn it isotonic


----------



## Mr Haematocrit (20 Jul 2013)

Water, its cool refreshing and I can pour it over my head if needed


----------



## Cooper645 (20 Jul 2013)

High 5 on the bike,


----------



## Hont (22 Jul 2013)

Unless I'm doing a TT, I only use water + solid food. I know some people can't eat when on the bike but I have no problems so prefer to get my calories from solid food. It makes bidon cleaning/hygiene much simpler and as Mr Haematocrit says you can pour it over your head it really hot weather.


----------



## GrumpyGregry (22 Jul 2013)

fruit juice, usually pineapple, diluted 50/50 with H2O, with a pinch of salt in one bidon. Plain water in another bidon. If using a camelbak, plain water only.


----------



## Raging Squirrel (22 Jul 2013)

I use high5 zero tab in one bottle and Nectar fuel lemon n lime in the other. I get quite thirty on rides


----------



## Doseone (22 Jul 2013)

Favourite when I can be bothered is a mix of about 25% orange juice/ 75% water, sometimes add half a Nuun tab for the salts thing. Quite often will just use water though.


----------



## bianchi1 (22 Jul 2013)

Malvern water fresh from the springs on the hills.


----------



## User169 (22 Jul 2013)

GmanUK65 said:


> Just wondering what performance drinks people use during a ride and any reasons (if you have any) on why you use them.
> Myself I use High5 4:1 Energy Source. The reason I use this is because I have read a cycling nutrition book (I have mentioned this book in another thread in this forum) and it states in there that it has been scientifically proven that drinking a solution with 4 parts carb to 1 part protein is beneficial not only in energy production but also in muscle repairing during a hard ride. I have used this for a couple of years now and rarely suffer from aching legs after a ride.


 
There would need to be a bit more to it than simply a carb: protein ratio surely. What carb and what protein (polymers, oligomers or monomer or mixtures thereof)? Nevertheless, if it works for you I'd stick with it.


----------



## Seamab (22 Jul 2013)

My favourite at the mo is Bottle Green Lime & Coconut cordial.

I've tried various brands of energy drink over the years (mostly High 5 or SiS variants) but think cordial/squash is no less effective and much tastier (and cheaper!). If it's hot or i'm doing a fasted ride i'll just use an electrolyte tab (and a strong coffee before the off). My current electrolyte is SiS Lemon flavour but it's a bit too sweet (sucralose) for my taste so will switch to something else when the box is finished.


----------



## y2blade (24 Jul 2013)

I only wanted the 750ml bottle and paid £5 for the lot, it was £2 cheaper than just the 750ml bottles alone I saw in Halfords.


----------



## Kies (24 Jul 2013)

Unless your riding 50+ miles or racing, I don't see the need for energy drinks and specialist foods. 
Two bottles of water/squash/juice and a banana/grenola bar will more than suffice.
I used the gels and electrolite tabs on a recent ride, but that was 107 miles over 7.5 hours.


----------



## y2blade (24 Jul 2013)

Kies said:


> Unless your riding 50+ miles or racing, I don't see the need for energy drinks and specialist foods.
> Two bottles of water/squash/juice and a banana/grenola bar will more than suffice.
> I used the gels and electrolite tabs on a recent ride, but that was 107 miles over 7.5 hours.


 

I agree.
I only wanted the 750ml bottle and paid £5 for the lot, it was £2 cheaper than just the 750ml bottles alone I saw in Halfords.


----------



## smutchin (24 Jul 2013)

GmanUK65 said:


> rarely suffer from aching legs after a ride.


 
With all due respect, I suggest that's because you're not riding hard enough rather than any nutritional benefits of what's in your bottle. It's more likely that you found it hard initially because you weren't used to riding the kind of distances and tempo you were doing, but now you're adapted to it.

That said, if it's working for you, there's no reason not to carry on with it. Don't pay too much attention to "science" - pay more attention to what your body tells you. I know audaxers who can survive a 600km ride on nothing but pork pies and chocolate milk. That diet would make me very ill, but if it works for them, who am I to argue?


----------



## T.M.H.N.E.T (24 Jul 2013)

y2blade said:


> I only wanted the 750ml bottle and paid £5 for the lot, it was £2 cheaper than just the 750ml bottles alone I saw in Halfords.


The CRC exclusive marathon kits are amazing value! I stockpile HIGH5 in sales, mainly as it's the first brand I tried after getting a sportive goodie bag and no resulting gastro issues.

 Then again, I average anything from 150-200mi a week + race so any help will do me!


----------



## Ningishzidda (24 Jul 2013)

smutchin said:


> With all due respect, I suggest that's because you're not riding hard enough rather than any nutritional benefits of what's in your bottle. It's more likely that you found it hard initially because you weren't used to riding the kind of distances and tempo you were doing, but now you're adapted to it.
> 
> That said, if it's working for you, there's no reason not to carry on with it. Don't pay too much attention to "science" - pay more attention to what your body tells you. I know audaxers who can survive a 600km ride on nothing but pork pies and chocolate milk. That diet would make me very ill, but if it works for them, who am I to argue?


 
And there are the Audaxers who get up and ride 100 km before a bacon and egg breakfast with a big mug of coffee. Another 100km before pie and chips with three pints of Guinness, and then another 100km before a Chicken Saag and Naan with half a gallon of Stella.


----------



## Scoosh (26 Jul 2013)

Ningishzidda said:


> And there are the Audaxers who get up and ride 100 km before a bacon and egg breakfast with a big mug of coffee. Another 100km before pie and chips with three pints of Guinness, and then another 100km before a Chicken Saag and Naan with half a gallon of Stella.


 
... and still manage to finish within the time limit ...


----------



## palinurus (26 Jul 2013)

Normally just water or diluted juice sometimes with a bit of added salt and sugar depending on requirements, sometimes a Nuun tablet or two added to the bottle if I'm touring in hot weather (because they are easy to carry more than for any other reason). Pretty much the same for racing as it goes although I don't do this much now and don't do long events (so far not more than 50 miles).

After a race I have a habit of packing a couple of small cartons of milkshake or soya shake.


----------



## palinurus (26 Jul 2013)

Ningishzidda said:


> And there are the Audaxers who get up and ride 100 km before a bacon and egg breakfast with a big mug of coffee. Another 100km before pie and chips with three pints of Guinness, and then another 100km before a Chicken Saag and Naan with half a gallon of Stella.


 
And a few cigarettes.


----------

